# Using 600EX-rt aboard



## RGF (May 28, 2013)

I just a got a pair of 600EX-Rt from Canon Refurb. Looking at the insert, it seems that using the flash remotely is not legal in a number of countries. I imagine this is due to the frequency of that the flash uses communicate.

Is this warning "real" or just CYA for Canon?


----------



## Click (May 28, 2013)

The purpose of this, is only to inform you, that, in some countries, it’s illegal to use those frequencies. CYA


----------



## RLPhoto (May 28, 2013)

The Wavelength police might to throw you in jail but I doubt it. CYA...


----------



## AvTvM (May 28, 2013)

it is CYA.
Like the Chinese radio trigger makers which effectively forced Canon into offering some degree of radio remote flash control the Canon EX-RT system uses the 2.4 GHz band which is basically free to use almost anywhere in the civilized world. 
http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/speedlite_600exrt_radio_basics.shtml

---
Radio Transmission:
IEEE 802.15.4, ARIB STD-T66
Primary modulation: OQPSK
Secondary modulation: DS-SS
Sending frequency (center): 2405 to 2475 MHz
---

Pocketwizard chose different frequency bands between 315 MHz and 434 MHz and ran into a lot of regulatory issues. Effectively they make 3 product variations for different parts of the world, which are mutually non-compatible and which may not be allowed to operate in other countries. 
see http://www.pocketwizard.com/inspirations/technology/frequency/

-----
North & South America and parts of Asia = 340.00 to 354.00 MHz FCC/US
Europe, India, China, and other countries = 433.62 - 434.22 MHz CE
Japan = 315.50 - 317.00 MHz

IMPORTANT, PLEASE READ:
PocketWizard radio devices operating on one frequency can not operate with PocketWizard devices on a different radio frequency. Retailers can not ship devices to markets that use a different frequency and we can not provide proper warranty service for products shipped out of their intended market. 
-----


----------



## RGF (May 28, 2013)

Thought that this was a silly thing to put in the documentation - but I guess some lawyer said you had to just in case someone ever gets in trouble. At least that warned you ..


----------



## silvestography (May 28, 2013)

What I want to know is how you managed to get a 600ex-rt refurb. I can never seem to find them in stock!


----------



## RGF (May 28, 2013)

silvestography said:


> What I want to know is how you managed to get a 600ex-rt refurb. I can never seem to find them in stock!



I used canon price watch and check emails often on my iphone


----------



## SwampYankee (May 28, 2013)

silvestography said:


> What I want to know is how you managed to get a 600ex-rt refurb. I can never seem to find them in stock!



Just picked up a brand new one for $499 from B&H. should be good until the end of June


----------



## silvestography (May 29, 2013)

SwampYankee said:


> silvestography said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to know is how you managed to get a 600ex-rt refurb. I can never seem to find them in stock!
> ...



So did I but I'm not too crazy about the idea of purchasing another one for that price.


----------

